# Need help this identifying this Vintage Montblanc Meisterstruck



## Danfactor6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and was wondering if anyone could help me identify this fountain pen, or rather, correct me if I'm misinformed. I've done a lot of research and it's been like trying to figure out a fun puzzle. I received this pen as a gift, around 1989/1990. I really am not a fountain pen person, but I used it a bit, then put it away for many years. I'm contemplating selling it, but I guess I need to know what I'm selling.

Here's what I think I know about it:

The pen is a Montblanc Meisterstruck 146
It has a piston filler mechanism
It has a 14K gold nib stamped 4810 'M' Montblanc 585 Germany 
The cap band imprint says " Montblanc Meisterstück N o 146 
The clip ring is stamped with "W Germany" with no serial number, as it pre-dates 1991, when Montblanc started using serial numbers 
The barrel has clear striped window

Can anyone guess the time period this pen was made? I think perhaps the striped window is a clue? Plus the W. Germany on the cap ring? I don't know if it's even possible to narrow the time period further than 1980-1990.

Also, would anyone care to guess as to the value of this pen?

I'm posting a link to pictures I've taken, if there are any important features I need to photograph, please let me know. Thanks!

Link

Moderators, if I've posted this in the wrong forum, please move it to the appropriate one.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

"W. Germany" indicates a manufacture date before 1991 (German reunification). 

That's about all I can tell you.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like an 80s model to me, it appears to have a plastic feed, an ebonite feed could put this into the 70s from what I remember. 

As for value your best bet is to browse ebay - look for closed auctions on these to give you an idea of what people are willing to pay. My guess would be $200 to $250 for a 146 from the 70s to present.


----------



## Danfactor6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate it!


----------

